# Honey Wolf combat training from puppyhood



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Those are cute! I love watching doggies play. The one with the puppy is really cute, she keeps bouncing around


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

The second one was really short...supposed to be that way?

I love how Lucy took her turn at getting beat up by the puppy. I could just tell they'd be best buds forever. So cute!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

so cute....I could watch that all day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Is this the same training camp that Michael Vick used to train his dogs?  And here I was just telling another poster not to be afraid of someone kidnapping her golden for dog fighting.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Is this the same training camp that Michael Vick used to train his dogs?  And here I was just telling another poster not to be afraid of someone kidnapping her golden for dog fighting.


You made me spit out my drink! :bowrofl:

Love these videos! Especially the first one. I, too, could watch this all day...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love both videos. They are just so funny playing together in their antics.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> The second one was really short...supposed to be that way?
> 
> I love how Lucy took her turn at getting beat up by the puppy. I could just tell they'd be best buds forever. So cute!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


the shorter video just ran out of action so I stopped recording - Lucy is the puppy by the way -

When I brought Jaime home as a puppy it took Katie (the older golden in our sig picture) a few weeks to warm up to her - Katie was 9 years old at that time-

Jaime and Lucy hit it off right from the start - the play that you see in that video went on 24/7 as long as they were awake-

here is the happy dogs video

http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c180/richm444/?action=view&current=100_2006.flv


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

They are both so cute!


----------

